# Mittels SQL-String ein Berechnung vornehmen



## Thomas Lorenz (8. Aug 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

in meiner Derby DB habe ich eine Spalte in der eine Nummer in folgendem Format steht : 

V_120209_01234567_1

Der in diesem Fall interessante Teil ist das Datum, hier : 120209. (Tag, Monat, Jahr)
Die Schreibweise ist so festgeschrieben, auch wenn sie in meinem Fall nicht sehr hilfreich ist.

Also, ich will nach einem Datum suchen, nein, nach einem Datumsbereich.

z.B. lautet mein Suchbereich : 10.02.09 - 11.03.10

So wie diese Datumsangaben hier vorliegen kann man nicht viel mit machen.
Daher war mein Lösungsansatz, dass ich das Datum aus der Vorgangsnummer umdrehe : 

090212.
Das gleiche mache ich mit dem Suchdatum ( wird der Methode übergeben und stellt somit kein Problem dar): 

090210 - 100311

Jetzt kann ich das Vorgangsdatum wunderbar darauf prüfen, ob es sich innerhalb der beiden Suchdaten befindet.

Aber, wie packe ich dass in einen SQL-String, der mit Select mir schon alle Treffer gibt.

Oder muss ich alle Zeilen in der Tabelle auswählen und diese Berechnung über das ResultSet machen?


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (8. Aug 2010)

Habe eine Lösung gefunden.
Die Tabelle habe ich um eine Spalte erweitert, die die 'umgedrehte' Zahl enthält.

Trotzdem danke für's mitdenken.


----------



## XHelp (8. Aug 2010)

Ansonsten wäre für dich
MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 11.5 String Functions
MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 11.5 String Functions
bestimmt interessant

[EDIT]Ok, derby kennt scheinbar kein reverse, aber du könntest auch nur mit substr auskommen[/EDIT]


----------

